# fazê-o, fazê-lo?



## 1516

What's the Portuguese word for "do it", so that the "it" goes after the "do"? (Like in Spanish - "hazlo")


----------



## Nino83

1516 said:


> What's the Portuguese word for "do it", so that the "it" goes after the "do"? (Like in Spanish - "hazlo")



Fá-lo.


----------



## Vanda

Brazilians would say: Faça isto, por favor!


----------



## 1516

Nino83 said:


> Fá-lo.


Obrigado, what about the fazê-(l)o though, does it mean anything?


----------



## Tony100000

The correct form is "fazê-lo".

Example:

*Let's do it.
'Bora fazê-lo.*


----------



## 1516

Tony100000 said:


> The correct form is "fazê-lo".
> 
> Example:
> 
> *Let's do it.
> 'Bora fazê-lo.*


So what's the difference between this and fá-lo?


----------



## J. Bailica

1516 said:


> Obrigado, what about the fazê-(l)o though, does it mean anything?



*Fá-lo* é para:

 a) a 3ª pessoa do indicativo: 

_ Ele fá-lo por\ para ti (He does it (that) for you)._

 b)  a 2ª pessoa do imperativo:
_   Fá-lo! (Do it!)  [tu, (you)]_


*Fazê-lo* é para o infinitivo :

_Estou a fazê-lo. (I am doing it.)


_Ainda há, também, *Faze-lo, *para a 2ª pessoa do indicativo (menos usado do que os outros na linguagem corrente):
_
Tu faze-lo bem. (You do it well)_


----------



## Vanda

Mesmo para o português europeu, acho tão esquisito o fá-lo, por causa da pronúncia (bem ambíguo, né?)


----------



## Archimec

Parece-me que na vida real, em Portugal, a expressão mais espontânea é *Vá!*, seguida eventualmente de "vamos a isso!", "faz isso!", etc.


----------



## guihenning

There is one more form: *fá-lo-ei *(I will do it). 
Inexistent in spoken BP, rare in written BP, but common in EP.


----------



## xiskxisk

Eu faço-o
Tu faze-lo
Ele fá-lo
Nós fazemo-lo
Vós fazei-lo
Eles fazem-no


----------



## Tony100000

Vanda said:


> Mesmo para o português europeu, acho tão esquisito o fá-lo, por causa da pronúncia (bem ambíguo, né?)



Gosto bastante da pronúncia e não encontro ambiguidade nela.  Aliás, até uso esta forma frequentemente.



guihenning said:


> There is one more form: *fá-lo-ei *(I will do it).
> Inexistent in spoken BP, rare in written BP, but common in EP.



Eu fá-lo-ei
Tu fá-lo-ás
Ele fá-lo-á
Nós fá-lo-emos
Vós fá-lo-eis
Eles fá-lo-ão

Bem comum, mesmo.


----------



## Vanda

Tony, você não entendeu, estou me referindo a ''falo'', o pênis. Todo vez que ouço fá-lo, penso primeiro no órgão.


----------



## Nino83

Vanda said:


> Tony, você não entendeu, estou me referindo a ''falo'', o pênis. Todo vez que ouço fá-lo, penso primeiro no órgão.



Mas, pode-se dizer "falo português" ou isso também é ambíguo?


----------



## Vanda

Não entendi.... Você quer dizer se pode dizer/escrever 'fá-lo'? Sim, mas todos brasileiros vão, primeiro, pensar em pênis. Até na escrita formal a gente evita o uso.


> É claro que pessoas cujo ofício é escrever textos formais tendem a obedecer à norma padrão. O que nem sempre acontece. Se compararmos o que preconizam as gramáticas e o que os textos formais efetivamente apresentam, encontraremos as seguintes situações:
> a) textos que seguem estritamente a gramática normativa, chegando por vezes a ser pedantes, com construções como "fá-lo", "pô-lo-ia", etc. São bastante comuns na área jurídica;[...]




Não deixe de ler o resto do artigo, muito bom!


----------



## xiskxisk

Também pensam coisas más se se disser "ele computa" do verbo computar? Ou até computador?

Também evitam a redução dos dias da semana? SEG TER QUA QUI SEX SÁB? Ou palavras como sexagenário, sexagésimo ou até mesmo secção?


----------



## Nino83

Vanda said:


> Não entendi....



Estava brincando.  

Eu pensava que a ambiguidade podia ser entre "fá-lo" e "falo" (verbo falar), por exemplo:

A: Estou desenhando um super-herói mas não sei ainda se ele é espanhol ou português. Como o faço? 
B: Fá-lo português! 

Não tinha pensado no substantivo.


----------



## Vanda

Ah, tá, ainda tem mais isso.  Confuso, né? By the way, gostei do exemplo. All puns intended.


----------



## dangliatica

1516 said:


> What's the Portuguese word for "do it", so that the "it" goes after the "do"? (Like in Spanish - "hazlo")



Caro 1516, você pergunta especificamente pelo Imperativo ou seja "*Do it*" no sentido de uma 'ordem'?

*Imperativo do verbo Fazer
faz tu
faça ele
façamos nós
fazei vós
façam eles

*Muitas vezes dizemos "*Faça*" (se usamos a terceira pessoa - você) ou "*Faz*" (se usamos a segunda pessoa do singular - tu), sem usar um pronome em seguida. 
Podemos até dizer "*Faça isso*"!

Exemplo de diálogo coloquial brasileiro:
-Você acha que eu devo fazer as pazes com Joana?
-Claro! Faça! Faça logo! 
ou
-Tu achas que devo fazer mais um bolo?
-Acho. Faz! Faz logo!
(Não se diz por aqui "Fá-lo"...jamais ouvi isso em linguagem coloquial.)




"*Fá-lo*" (=faz+o) ou *"faça-o*" aqui no Brasil são usados, no geral, formalmente.


----------



## guihenning

Nino83 said:


> Estava brincando.
> 
> Eu pensava que a ambiguidade podia ser entre "fá-lo" e "falo" (verbo falar), por exemplo:
> 
> A: Estou desenhando um super-herói mas não sei ainda se ele é espanhol ou português. Como o faço?
> B: Fá-lo português!
> 
> Não tinha pensado no substantivo.



Sim, também pode haver esta ambiguidade com o verbo falar. Embora, acho eu, o _fá-_ costuma ser bem tônico, de maneira a evitar tal ambiguidade. Mas sim, no Brasil é mais comum que pensemos primeiro em _falo (subs.) _do que no imperativo _fá-lo._


----------



## Tony100000

Vanda said:


> Tony, você não entendeu, estou me referindo a ''falo'', o pênis. Todo vez que ouço fá-lo, penso primeiro no órgão.



Para ser sincero, nem sei se usamos essa palavra com essa conotação no dia-a-dia. Talvez em conversas com sexólogos. Nunca a tinha ouvido. Tive de pesquisar no dicionário para ver se tinha realmente esse significado. 



Nino83 said:


> Estava brincando.
> 
> Eu pensava que a ambiguidade podia ser entre "fá-lo" e "falo" (verbo falar), por exemplo:
> 
> A: Estou desenhando um super-herói mas não sei ainda se ele é espanhol ou português. Como o faço?
> B: Fá-lo português!
> 
> Não tinha pensado no substantivo.



Dado o contexto bem específico, não encontro nenhuma ambiguidade.


----------

